# Greetings fellow dark ride lovers!



## notlmpresed (Mar 23, 2009)

Greetings all! Great to be a part of the HauntForum. My name is Brandon, and I am the Founder of Trimper’s Haunted House ONLINE and Co-Founder of The Bill Tracy Project. I am primarily interested in the dark rides and haunts of the 60’s and 70’s eras, when dark ride tricks were simple and fascinating!

If you get a chance, check out our website, The Bill Tracy Project, dedicated to the master creator of over 70 dark rides and amusements of the 1960s. The Founder (Wayne) and I have put hundreds of hours into this project, and we hope it inspires others to appreciate the true value and historical significance of these dark rides and fun houses, which are dwindling by the year nationwide. 

I am looking forward to chatting with you folks! 

-Brandon


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

cool -welcome


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome Brandon. I just linked this thread in a reply to a thread about dark rides...
Glad you could join in the fun here.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Dark rides are the best! Glad to have you join us in the forum, welcome.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome. love the feeling of a classic dark ride.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Welcome to HF Brandon, and AWESOME work on the Bill Tracy Project. Found your site a few months ago and really enjoy it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome Brandon!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome Brandon. Glad you joined the forum.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Good stuff Brandon, thanks. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

he,llo and welcome to the madness.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

*welcome*

Very nice to meet you brandon, welcome to the forum. I am also a lover of the dark rides. I would love to see someone put out a book or video of classic dark rides from around the world. If you ever get any infoon anything like this please feel free to contact me, I would love to have something like that.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Brandon!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Brandon


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

